# Martinique: Sail North or South?



## ecliptic (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello,

I'm chartering out of Martinique (Feb, 11 days, Pogo) and I'm wondering in which direction to sail. I've never been to Dominica or the Saints in the north and only once to St. Lucia (land trip). Any suggestions for what's more interesting?


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

The response to a recent inquiry regarding Dominica was overwhelmingly positive by those who have cruised there. Perhaps you should search the thread. When my wife and I cruised the Saintes and Dominica several years we particularly liked Dominica. If continue north to the Saintes consider Marie Gallante. I remember Don Street dismissing it as unworthy a visit but we loved it -- a lot less developed than the Saintes.


----------



## ambianceack (Aug 27, 2006)

I do not think you can go wrong in either direction. We went with Dream Yacht Charters out of Le Marin, Martinique for seven days and sailed south into St Lucia this past October. There is some good diving along the pitons, for example Superman. If we had more time it would have been nice to sail into St Vincent and the Grenadines, and Grenada.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

The Saintes are lovely with great food...one of our favorite places in the Caribbean. Much nicer than St Vincent and it's high crime rate.

Phil


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I can recommend Dominica (Portsmouth anchorage with trips ashore from there) for a couple of days and then to the Saintes (it is only a couple of hours sail on a beam reach); both destinations are eminently suitable. I still can't get over getting freshly baked croissants and baguettes (still warm) delivered to the boat in the Saintes for no surcharge.... that remains the epitome of luxury in my mind.


Dominica

Guadeloupe/Saintes


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd go North.. Les Saintes, Marie Galante, Pigeon Beach (snorkeling), Des Haise - a bit more variety close at hand, I think... and as mentioned Dominica is special too. (rent a car if you dare )


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

If the wind is North of East go South.

If South of East go North.

If going North leave early from St Pierre and sail all the way to Prince Rupert bay skipping rolly Roseau.


----------

